# جمع و ترتيب الموضوعات المميزة بمنتدى الهندسة المدنية



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مارس 2015)

بناء على اقتراح الزميلة الفاضلة [MENTION=439492]إقرأ و إرتقي[/MENTION] بالعمل على جمع و ترتيب الموضوعات المميزة بالمنتدى لتعظيم الاستفادة من هذه الموضوعات أدعو جميع الزملاء باقتراح ما يرونه من موضوعات مميزة في هذه المجالات :
- التنفيذ.
- التصميم الانشائي.
- مراجع الخرسانة المسلحة.
- مراجع المنشئات المعدنية.
- الأكواد المحلية و العالمية.
- تعليم البرامج الانشائية.
- أخرى.
على أن يتم وضع رابط مباشر للموضوع ..
و ذلك كخطوة مبدئية في تطوير المنتدى.
مع خالص تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مارس 2015)

أبدأ باضافة موضوع من أجمل ما رأيت بمجال التنفيذ و أكثرها تجددا و هو موضوع معلومة في صورة للزميل الرائع [MENTION=423523]Civil Ahmed Ragab[/MENTION]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329132.html
و موضوع (يوكل للكور وجدران القص مقاومة كامل قوى القص القاعدي دون مشاركة الاطارات كيف تفسر ذلك) في مجال التصميم الانشائي للدكتور القدير [MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t454326.html
و موضوع في مجال التصميم الانشائي(لو حد من أخوانا عنده سؤال فى علوم الأبراج هأحاول أرد عليها هنا محمود الصقار) للمهندس القدير [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION] ..
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t363818.html
و ننتظر مشاركة جميع الزملاء
تحياتي


----------



## najdat52 (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عيكم 
المقترحات كثيرة لكن فكرة تقسيم المنتدي الى اختصاصات مسالة تصيق افق المنتدى لذلك ارى ان نعتمد على مكتبة او فهرس لمكتبة
تضم الكتب و الشروحات مع الروابط و الادارة مسؤلة عن اضافة ما هو مقدم من الزملاء و الجديد والغير مكرر 
اذا ما يقدمه الزملاء يبقى كم هو و تقوم الادارة بفرزه الى الفهرس
نشكر الادارة واصحاب الفكرة الجميلة
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (17 مارس 2015)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك م. سيف وعلى مجهوداتكم الكبيرة لتطوير المنتد يوما بعد يوم . ومن نجاح الى نجاح يا رب ان شاء الله . 
ولكن العتاب - عتاب محبة - فانه يا اخى لا يقدم حديث القوم على كبار القوم .. اما انهم اصحاب الفضل الاول بعد الله . 
والا فمما يقدم . مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية للمهندس الكبير رزق حجاوي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85501.html
التنفيذ بالموقع من الالف للياء للمهندس الغائب الحاضر م. احمد جليدان ماجدان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85453.html

صور تنفيذية لها أرا ومعنى للمهندس احمد مجدى احمد سكولز
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275329.html

وهناك مشاركات للمهندسين الاوائل كالمهندس محيى وم. ابو بكر وم. ميشيل وم. حسان تستحق كمشاركة ان تقدم على مواضيع بكاملها . .. 
ولكن على كل نسال التوفيق للجميع . 
وان يجازى استاذتنا الكبار الاوائل خير الجزاء . فانه قد كان الامر بهم وما كان يكون بغير وجودهم .. 
وجزاك الله خير الجزا مرة اخرى م. سيف على اهتمامك الجميل . وفقك الله لكل خير .
*


----------



## عمر عبدالله (17 مارس 2015)

المواضيع المميزة كثيرة من المواضيع التى استحضرها موضوع هام ل م ميشيل به مجموعة منتقاة من المناقشات الهندسية بالمنتدى 
*مختارات من بعض المناقشات الهندسية بملتقى المهندسيين العرب*

ومن المواضيع التى اضيفت حديثا موضوع مناقشات فى الزلازل لطارق العطار و د يوسف حميضة
مناقشات فى الكود المصري للزلازل 
ومحاضرات الجسور ل م سامر عقيل 
متجدد : محاضرات حول الجسور bridges وفق كود ال آشتو الامريكي (باللغة العربية)
وموضوع فى الفلات سلاب ل م اسامة نوارة 
[h=2]الاخطاء فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه (Flat Slab )[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير علي الأستجابة لتجميع الموضوعات المتميزة و ربما يحتاج هذا الموضوع ايضا ان يكون من ضمن الموضوعات
المثبتة او ارسال رسالة لكل الأعضاء كموضوع يجب قرائته مثلا ليضع بها الأعضاء اقتراحاتهم في تثبيت الموضوعات الهامة و كل عضو يخرج ما مفضلته من موضوعات هامة و للأشراف رؤيته في وضع تلك الروابط 
و ايضا موضوعات تحميل البرامج للأستاذ الفاضل علاء عبد الحليم و غيره من الأخوة الأفاضل فانه لتحميل اي برنامج قد يتكلف البعض عناء البحث بينما هو موجود علي صفحات الملتقي 

و من الموضوعات الرائعة اضافة الي ما سبق الزملاء الأفاضل بوضعه


هل يمكن عمل (Drop Panel) فى البلاطه ال(Flat Slab) مقلوب لاعلى
[h=1]دوره عن الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف -للمهندس أسامه نواره[/h]

[h=1]اقتراح مشروع كامل[/h]



[h=1]تصميم مشروع كامل (تطبيقى لدورة التحليل الاستاتيكى لبرج 20 دور لاستاذنا الفاضل م.اسامة نوارة )[/h]
و ان لم يكون هو كاتب الموضوع فقد كانت الموضوعات مناقشة تتم باشرافه و يقوم بالرد و بالأرقام للآمثلة 
استاذ اسامة نوارة 

و بناءا علي الدورة السابقة و التي استمرت لأكثر من عام واصل الزميل م ابراهيم جاد مناقشاته مع الأستاذ اسامة نوارة في الروابط التالية



[h=1]تصميم الاساسات لبرج 20 دور على برنامج السيف (استكمالا لدورة التصميم لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة)[/h] 
[h=1] 
[/h][h=1]كيفية تصميم الكمرات لسقف بلاطه عاديه ( solid slab ) باستخدام برنامج الايتاب[/h]


[h=1]كيفية تصميم الكمرات لسقف بلاطه عاديه ( solid slab ) باستخدام برنامج الايتاب[/h]


[h=1]دعوه للنقاش (هل يمكن استخدام الكود البريطانى لتصميم الاعمده كبديل عن الكود المصرى فى برنامج الايتابس[/h]
م ابراهيم جاد





[h=1]Retaining wall in prokon شرح الجدران الاستنادية في برنامج بروكون 


مقدمة في الزلازل والأبنية المقاومة لها 

​ 

[/h][h=1]Design of Sheet Pile Walls[/h][h=1]



[/h][h=1] 

[/h][h=1]للأستاذ الفاضل حسان2[/h]هذا بعض ما تعرضت اليه علي حدود معرفتي البسيطة و ان كانت جميع موضوعات الأستاذ الفاضل من روائع المنتدي




[h=1]موجز بسيط عن بعض البرامج الانشائية[/h][h=1]Basics and Fundamentals Of Dynamic Of Structures و نجدد الطلب بتكملة الشرح الرائع[/h]


بعض الأفكار بخصوص ربط القواعد المنفصلة بكمرات tie beams​


[h=3]صناعة البرامج الهندسية ( برمجة البرامج الهندسية) Programming [/h][h=1]للآستاذ الفاضل ميشيل[/h]


[h=1]محاضرة حلــــوة.. (تأثير الرياح على المنشآت النحيفة).. الآستاذ ابو فراس( ابو الحلول سابقا)[/h]




[h=1]نوطة تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل بالتفصيل مع الأمثلة[/h]


تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية - 
م ابو بكر




[h=1]إسأل في برنامج Sap2000 , Etabs , Safe و إن شاء الله يصلك الجواب م احمد عبد الرحيم و ان كان ليس هو ما يجيب عن الأسئلة ففكرة وضع موضوع واحد لأستفسارات البرامج توفر ايضا تنظيما للموضوع حتي و ان وضعنا جزءا لخر للموضوع يكون حديثا[/h]
و طبعا ما سبق كان علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر 
جزاكم الله كل خير و دوما الملتقي الكريم نتمني دوام التوفيق و ان يأخذ احسن صوره بامر الله عز و جل و نتمني لكل من غاب عن المنتدي ان تكون احواله بخير و يعودوا لصفحات الملتقي الكريم بثرواتهم العلمية و الخلقية


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مارس 2015)

مجموعة كتب المهندس عماد درويش 
تعليم برنامج SAP 2000
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t374909.html
تعليم برنامج SAFE 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t349827.html
تعليم برنامج ETABS
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t342495.html
الدليل التعليمي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t349827.html


----------



## أبو العطا (18 مارس 2015)

محاضرات Finite Element Method للدكتور محمد الزغيبى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t413196.html


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 مارس 2015)

سؤال وجواب في الهندسة المدنية بجميع تخصصاتها - لتجهيز لإجتياز ال PE Exam أو للمراجعة العامة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t460253.htmlEng.Ehab
كيفية التسجيل لأمتحان fe أو ال pe -لمن داخل المملكة
للمهندس القدير [MENTION=199204]محمد أبو مريم[/MENTION]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t460310.html


----------



## usama_usama2003 (18 مارس 2015)

موضوع استاذنا م سامر عقيل
[h=2]موضوع للنقاش : تعالوا لنصحح طريقة تحديد المعامل الزلزالي r و لننشر مبدأ (لا تنشر بما لاتعلم حقاً)[/h]

*
*​http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t446087.html


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامو جاك (21 مارس 2015)

روابط التحميل للكتب وغيرة لاتعمل حيث ان الموضوعات مرة عليها سنوات وبذلك الروابط لاتعمل ارجو التواصل مع اصحاب الموضوعات لرفعها من جديد واحييكم على فكرة تجميع الموضوعات الهامة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 مارس 2015)

*لو سمحتوا يا بشمهندسين ممكن تساعدونى ضرورى فى اختيار النظام الانشائى ...للتغطيه المعقده دى*



*استخدام طيفالاستجابه فى التحليل الديناميكى*


[h=1]أسئلة أجاب عنها المهندس المتميز محمود الصقار[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 مارس 2015)

*

حصريا لملتقى المهندسين العرب - دليل المعلومات الهندسية للمهندس عماد درويش بأجزائه الثلاثة


الروابط الفعالة و التي اقوم بالتحميل منها مشاركة رقم 36 و يا ريت الأشراف يضعها في مقدمة الموضوع الخاص بها لعدم فعالية بعض الروابط


*

*كتاب قيم في تعريف الأنظمة الانشائية للمباني العالية حسب الكود الأمريكي*

*
*


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (26 مارس 2015)

*هل برنامج safe 12 يعطى deflection مبالغ فيه ؟*




[h=1]اختبار الخرسانة من الألف الى الياء testing concrete[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 مارس 2015)

[h=1]انقلاب بناية بالصين نتيجة تمزق الخوازيق piles أفقيا[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 مارس 2015)

*Forms work of transfer slabs - نقل اوزان بلاطة التحويل خلال التنفيذ الى الأعمدة دون دعائم وسطية*




*ما هي طريقة صب بلاطة Transfer Slab سماكتها 180 سم تقع في الدور الخامس في برج فندقي .

* 
[h=1]drift in etabs[/h]



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لماذا لا اجد تفاعل من الأعضاء الكرام لوضع روابط المشاركات الهامة و غير التقليدية هنا بالموضوع حرصا علي افادة الجميع و مساعدة الباحث علي عدم تكرار اسئلة سابقة و تكريما ايضا للمناقشات المفيدة التي يبذل الأساتذة جهدهم و اوقاتهم في الردود ؟؟؟؟


----------



## tarek elattar (5 أبريل 2015)

ازاى اخلى الاعمدة لا تتحمل احمال افقية على الايتابس وايضا عند التنفيذ؟؟؟
الكود المصري لميكانيكا التربة والاساسات


----------



## tarek elattar (6 أبريل 2015)

اللبشه التى تستند على الخوازيق


----------



## tarek elattar (7 أبريل 2015)

شرح تحليل أحمال الحرارة باستخدام برنامج الساب
مناقشة ظاهرة الرنين (الطنيين)بالكود المصرى للزلازل 2008

يارب تقبل واجعل نيتى خالصة لوجهك


----------



## عمر عبدالله (7 أبريل 2015)

[h=2]حوائط البدروم---دعوة للمناقشة[/h]


----------



## عمرالحيدري71 (16 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لكم يابش مهندسين على جهودكم الجبارة وكنت أتمنى أن أشارككم ولكن نظرا لظروفنا في اليمن وانعدام النت لا أستطيع أن أشارككم والمعذرة منكم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أبريل 2015)

تلخيص باللغة العربية لمبادئ تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية بالكود الأمريكي aci-08


----------



## عمر عبدالله (17 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> تلخيص باللغة العربية لمبادئ تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية بالكود الأمريكي aci-08


جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لم يظهر بالمشاركة


----------



## kotoz99 (17 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم ... عود حميد لمنتدانا الغالى بعد غياب ... هذا المنتدى له فضل كبير على بعد الله عز وجل ثم والداى... كم استفدت من هذة المواضيع والمناقشات 
اخص بالذكر مواضيع مهندسينا الكبار رزق الحجاوى واسامة نوارة وماجدان (سالدان سابقا) و طلعت محمد على وصديقى العزيز احمد رجب بموضوعة انفورمتيف بيكتشرز
*اسعار تنفيذ الاعمال المختلفة ابتداءا من الحفر وحتى التشطيب لعام 2013*

للمهندس القدير طلعت محمد على 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368749.html

التنفيذ من الالف للياء للعضو ماجدان (سالدان سايقا)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t85453.html

ولا انسى المهندس القدير محمود زغلل بشروحاتة القيمة للساب 
[h=1]فيديو شرح برنامج ساب 2000 للمهندس محمود زغلل - جامعة الزقازيق[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (19 أبريل 2015)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> تلخيص باللغة العربية لمبادئ تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية بالكود الأمريكي aci-08





عمر عبدالله قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا لكن الرابط لم يظهر بالمشاركة



جزانا و اياكم و اليكم الرابط 


[h=1]تلخيص باللغة العربية لمبادئ تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية بالكود الأمريكي aci-08[/h]


----------



## *mohamed* (19 أبريل 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​

*مقدمة الكتاب*

تمت ترجمة هذا المرجع العلمي الهام "هندسة الأساسات" للمؤلف Braja M. Das وتم إعداده بأسلوب علمي ومبسط ليسد الفراغ الكبير والنقص في المراجع العلمية المتقدمة في مجال ميكانيكا التربة وهندسة الأساسات.
إن هذ المرجع موجه إلى طلاب المرحلة الجامعية وإلى المهندسين غير المختصين في هذا المجال.كما أن بعض الفصول موجهة للمختصين في مجال ميكانيك التربة.يتألف هذا الكتاب من اثنى عشر فصلا متضمنة أمثلة ومسائل محلولة وأجوبة للمسائل غير المحلولة في نهاية كل فصل.تشرح هذه الفصول أسس ميكانيك التربة وهندسة الأساسات.

صورة من داخل الكتاب




​الكتاب المترجم مقسم الى7 أجزاء 

*تحميل الأجزاء(1+2+3)*

*تحميل الجزء الرابع*

*تحميل الجزء الخامس *

*تحميل الجزء السادس*

*تحميل الجزء السايع*



​وأخيرا أتمنى لكم التوفيق في حياتكم العلمية والعملية ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​
​


----------



## *mohamed* (19 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]محاضرات خيالية فى الزلازل والرياح اصدار 2014....[/h]


----------



## tala2 (19 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]إليكم ملف pdf لمشروع حساب كميات لمبنى سكني من بداية الحفر والردم للتشطيبات النهائية من قصارة[/h]


----------



## tala2 (19 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]أليكم ملف pdf يوضح لكم خطوات تصميم شبكة صرف صحي من البداية الى النهاية بطريقة سلسة وسهلة[/h]


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (20 أبريل 2015)

*‎**ملفات مدنى و عماره 2015*
*رابط الميديافاير*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje*

*رابط الدروب بوكس*
*https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cfui2r7iosyz3uf/AACzHCsjwS1uyFzZSiL2zJtia?dl=0*
*رابط وان درايف*
*https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=1F115E0B1EB1319E%21404*

*رابط جوجل درايف*
*https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwzU_3D80oMncnQtaGw1WTUxVXM&usp=sharing*

*أسس التصميم المعمارى لكافة المبانى*
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/HyecoSHP/_online.html*
*مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى لكافة المباني*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/iYNco2msba/___1.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/oDov5FXSce/___2.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/rar/URe6CTQfce/___3.html*
*ملفات عماره*
*كتاب تشييد المبانى *
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/MzLVyECB/____.html*
*ابحاث عن دراسة و تحليل مبانى مشهوره *
*http://www.4shared.com/folder/_15z2XRs/___online.html*
*بحث تخرج ارض معارض و فندق مؤتمرات*
*http://www.4shared.com/zip/MV2yR6CW/_____.html*
*بحث انواع المبانى و البلاطات الخرسانيه*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/04IxlL9dce/____.htm*
*بحث محور قناة السويس الجديده*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/nTxTrcovba/____.html*



*الترميم و التدعيم *
*باوربوينت شرح بنود التنفيذ*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*
*انشر بارك الله فيك و نفع بك*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 أبريل 2015)

موضوع : لو حد من أخوانا عنده سؤال فى علوم الأبراج هأحاول أرد عليها هنا محمود الصقار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t363818.html
تحياتي


----------



## *mohamed* (23 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]تلخيص ولا أروع يتم فيه شرح كل أنواع الاساسات (سطحي,هبوط القواعد, الضغط الجانبي للتربة,اللبشة,الخ....[/h]


----------



## tala2 (25 أبريل 2015)

[h=1]ملفات pdf هام جدا في الطرق[/h]


----------



## tala2 (3 مايو 2015)

[h=3][ شرح ] تلخيص باللغة العربية لتصميم منشأت خرسانية متقدمة وفقا للكود الامريكي[/h]


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (8 مايو 2015)

موضوعات تتعلق بحساب جهد التربة التصميمي الصافي و الكلي

مناقشة حول وزن اللبشة عند التصميم باستخدام برنامج safe
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t426962.html

ماهو الفرق بين ال net bearing capacity و ال gross bearing capacity
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t447092.html

جهد التربة الكلى وجهد التربة الصافى الامن؟؟؟ مهم من خبراء الاساسات والتربة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448863.html

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 مايو 2015)

*حصرى ..... شرح بنود التنفيذ المدعم بالصور ..... رفع 9/5/2015*

*حصرى ..... شرح بنود التنفيذ المدعم بالصور ..... رفع 9/5/2015
http://www.mediafire.com/download/mf6zyuy9ef27510/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%AD+%D8%A8%D9%86%D9%88%D8%AF+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0+2015.zip*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 مايو 2015)

Steel design lectures According AISC CODE + More

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t270111.html

تحياتي


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (24 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
فكرة رائعة فعلاً


----------



## chei5saad (26 مايو 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t407713.html


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (30 مايو 2015)

*ملف تنفيذ 2015*

ملف تنفيذ 2015


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (9 يونيو 2015)

*تنفيذ 2050 رفع 9/6/2015*

*ملف مدعم بالصور عن تنفيذ الخرسانه و التشطيبات*

*اللهم تقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك الكريم*

*اللهم نقى قلوبنا من النفاق*

*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o/ahmed2050ibrahim*

*هانى عصمت*​


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 يونيو 2015)

[h=1]مسائل هامة - في تصميم منشأت (الخرسنانة) البيتون المسلح - يحتاجه المهندس[/h]


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 يونيو 2015)

*ملفات الاوتوكاد كامله *
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه 
**ملفات التشطيبات كامله *
*تنفيذ 2050 *
*الترميم و التدعيم *
*ملفات المكتب الفنى كامله *
*ملفات التصميم المدنى كامله*
*تنفيذ شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (21 يونيو 2015)

*ملفات المهندس المدنى و المعمارى (( هدية شهر رمضان المبارك ))*
*‎**ملفات الاوتوكاد *
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه *
*ملفات التشطيبات *
*تنفيذ 2050 (( اللى مش عارف تنفيذ ))*
*الترميم و التدعيم *
*ملفات المكتب الفنى *
*ملفات التصميم المدنى *
*تنفيذ شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*اسس التصميم المعمارى*
*مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى*
*https://www.mediafire.com/folder/td7e5x96tq63o//ahmed2050ibrahim*



*OR*
*ملفات هانى عصمت ( مدنى و عماره )
على الجولف للمبدع م علاء عبد الحليم**
**تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه و التشطيبات
**اعداد المشروع
الجسات
الخوازيق
القواعد الخرسانيه
اللبشه الخرسانيه
الاعمده الخرسانيه
الحوائط الخرسانيه
السلالم الخرسانيه
الاسقف الخرسانيه ( السوليد – الهوردى – الفلات )
البوست تنشن
البرى كاست
البلاطات المرفوعه
الشدات ( الخشبيه – المعدنيه – المنزلقه – النفقيه )
الخزانات الخرسانيه
الكبارى الخرسانيه
الانفاق الخرسانيه
الجراجات الخرسانيه
اعمال المبانى
البياض ( اللياسه )
الاعمال الصحيه
الاعمال الكهربائيه
الاعمال الميكانيكيه ( التكييف – المصاعد – السلالم المتحركه )
الاعمال المعدنيه ( الالومنيوم – الكريتال – و خلافه )
النجاره المعماريه ( الابواب و الشبابيك )
الاسقف المعلقه
الارضيات ( الجرانيت – الرخام – البورسلين – السيراميك – البلاط – الخشبيه )
الدهانات
**GRC**
ورق الحائط
القرميد
كيمياويات البناء الحديث
المعدات الهندسيه
الترميم و التدعيم
التكسيه بالاحجار
الخرسانه المطبوعه و بلاط الانترلوك
العزل المائى و الحرارى و الصوتى
الواجهات الزجاجيه
القواطيع الداخليه
انواع الاخشاب
الزجاج و البلاستيك
انواع الرخام
تشطيب حمام السباحه
صور التنفيذ
**http://www.gulfup.com/?5ZeSoZ**
**http://www.gulfup.com/?rqhud5**
**ملفات التصميم المدنى**
ملفات م ياسر الليثى
ملفات م اكرم مصطفى
موسوعة الاستيل د حنان الطوبجى هندسة شبرا
الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه و الصرف الصحى و الطرق
منشآت الرى ( السدود و القناطر و خلافه )
هندسة الموانى
**http://www.gulfup.com/?pirfkF**
**ملفات الاوتوكاد **
الفنادق الانفاق الخزانات الكبارى الابراج المستشفيات
المساجد الخطوط البلوكات
**http://www.gulfup.com/?C329mp**
**ملفات المكتب الفنى**
حصر الكميات
كراسة الشروط
المواصفات الفنيه
العقود
**http://www.gulfup.com/?h6bghS**
**مخططات فوتوشوب معمارى **
**http://www.gulfup.com/?tDMBTe**
**شكرا للصاروخ العابر للقارات امير القلوب م محمد الطنوبى*
*OR*
*لازم التسجيل بموقع بوابة داماس*
*روابط مباشره*
*ملفات الاوتوكاد*
*تنفيذ الاعمال الخرسانيه*
*ملفات التشطيبات*
*ملفات الريفيت*
*ملفات التصميم المدنى*
*ملفات شبكات الطرق و المياه و الصرف*
*ملفات المكتب الفنى*
*ملفات عماره كامله*
*http://www.damasgate.com/vb/t349258*


----------



## abdelrhman elroky (27 يونيو 2015)

مشكوور جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (11 يوليو 2015)

*حصر الكميات و الملاحظات التنفيذيه*

*حصر الكميات و الملاحظات التنفيذيه*​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 يوليو 2015)




----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050 على الجولف*

*http://www.gulfup.com/fileuser&id=18940*


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)




----------



## shams alafag (1 أغسطس 2015)

goooooood


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (17 أغسطس 2015)

[h=1]توضيحات عن أختلاف نتائج التحليل الأنشائى اليدوى والتحليل ببرامج الكمبيوتر[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (23 أغسطس 2015)

[h=1]سؤال عن فقرة في الكود السعودي عن فاصل التمدد[/h]
*نقاش بخصوص الدراسة الزلزالية لمشروع*


----------



## engineer mostaf (6 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرااا لكم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أكتوبر 2015)

مناقشة حول قيم عوامل التخفيض set modifiers
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t227929.html
تحياتي


----------



## hydarcivil (15 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (31 أكتوبر 2015)

لي سؤال وسامحوني لو كان سؤال غبي 
عندما نستخدم اجهاد التربه الصافي وكان منسوب الارضي يعلو منسوب الارض الطبيعه ها ناخذ في الحاسابات كل ما يعلو هذا المنسوب للارض الطبيعيه من احمال تشطيب الدور (بلاط +رمل+اسمنت+عزل+احمال حيه) ام ناخذ كل هذا ماعدا الاحمال الحيه
وفي حاله الجراج نستخدم الاجهاد المسموح به ولكن الاحمال هنا تكون وزن اللبشه مثلا مضاف اليها احمال الاعمده + احمال السيارات والتشطيب ايضا ام نكتفي بالاحمال الدائمه فقط السؤال هنا هو الاحمال الحيه سواء احمال اشخاص وسيارات في حاله الجراج وفي حاله فوق الارض الطبيعيه احمال اشخاص


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (2 نوفمبر 2015)

أولا السؤال ليس غبيا بل على العكس ..
ثانيا لا خلاف على اضافة وزن الردم أعلى منسوب الأرض الطبيعية ..
ثالثا هناك خلاف على اضافة وزن التشطيبات و الأحمال الحية خصوصا في حالة القواعد المنفصلة على أساس انتقال هذه الأحمال الى التربة مباشرة أما في حالة اللبشة فأعتقد بضرورة اضافة هذه الأحمال أيضا ..
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## المهدي10 (6 نوفمبر 2015)

راءع


----------



## fahd82 (7 نوفمبر 2015)

مجهود جيد


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 ديسمبر 2015)

المكتبة الضخمة لموقع civilax.com من برامج وكتب ومخططات ......للتحميل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565092.html

تحياتي


----------



## mhdmans (29 ديسمبر 2015)

ما شاء الله مواضيع ومجهود أكثر من رائعين .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (31 ديسمبر 2015)

*أقوي مرجع في نصميم الخرسانه المسلحه بالكود الامريكي
*
Design of Low-Rise Reinforced Concrete Buildings Based on the 2009 IBC®, ASCE/SEI 7-05, ACI 318-08


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t506786.html


----------



## المندسة فاطمة بشير (12 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم باش مهندسين ياريت تفيدوني بكتب عربية لمادة ميكانيكا الجوامد solid mechanics .....بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (14 يناير 2016)

من مواضيع [MENTION=928456]د.م يوسف حميضة[/MENTION] ..
تدعيم ابنية ما بعد الزلزال وتشكل تشققات المفصل اللدن - seismic retrofit of Building
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t474870.html
مبدأ تأثير الزلازل على الأبنية - يحتاجه المهندس قيل التصميم -- Seismic Design Principles
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565640.html
ماذا المهندسون لايصممون البناء ليقاوم الزلازل- مامعني تصميم البناء ليتشقق او يتصدع في الزلازل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t467557.html
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يناير 2016)

بعض الأفكار بخصوص ربط القواعد المنفصلة بكمرات tie beams
للمهندس القدير [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t266346.html

تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 يناير 2016)

بعض الأفكار المبسطة عن تصميم المنشاءات لمقاومة الزلازل

للمهندس القدير [MENTION=432469]mecheil.edwar[/MENTION]

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t296180.html

تحياتي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (20 يناير 2016)

[MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION]
هل يمكن جمع كل هذه المواضيع الثرة في اول مشاركة بالصفحة الاولى :16:


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (20 يناير 2016)

و الله يا بشمهندس [MENTION=804698]عمر عبدالله[/MENTION] كان هذا هو الأصل و لكنني لا أعرف طريقة وضع لينك للموضوع بحيث يظهر اللينك باسم الموضوع مباشرة فلو تعرف الطريقة اشرحها لي و سأتولى ترتيب المواضيع بكل سعادة ..


----------



## عمر عبدالله (21 يناير 2016)

نعم يمكنني توضيح ذلك بكل سعادة استاذ سيف , لكن الجهد عليك سيكون كبيرا اعانك الله .
بالنسبة لطريقة وضع العنوان في شكل رابط فالطريقة هي​تظليل عنوان الموضوع والضغط مباشرة على ايقونة رابط يسار (ايقونة الابتسامات ) وفي مكان url نقوم بلصق رابط الموضوع ونضغط على موافق .. سنجد ان العنوان تحول الى رابط .​
​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 يناير 2016)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> نعم يمكنني توضيح ذلك بكل سعادة استاذ سيف , لكن الجهد عليك سيكون كبيرا اعانك الله .
> بالنسبة لطريقة وضع العنوان في شكل رابط فالطريقة هي​تظليل عنوان الموضوع والضغط مباشرة على ايقونة رابط يسار (ايقونة الابتسامات ) وفي مكان url نقوم بلصق رابط الموضوع ونضغط على موافق .. سنجد ان العنوان تحول الى رابط .​
> ​



شوف بقى يا هندسه ..
الزميل الكريم [MENTION=804698]عمر عبدالله[/MENTION]
يبدو أن هناك خطئا ما ..
و حقيقة لقد شرحت لي الأخت الفاضلة اقرأ و ارتقي هذا من قبل و لم أتفهمه ..
فلا أجد هذه الأيقونة أبدا ..
فهل يمكن الشرخ بمثال مصور و لك جزيل الشكر ؟
تحياتي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (22 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم استاذ [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] .. تابع الفيديو الموجود في المرفقات .


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (22 يناير 2016)

عمر عبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ [MENTION=13912]سيف الدين مرزوق[/MENTION] .. تابع الفيديو الموجود في المرفقات .



كده تمام ..
شكرا زميلي العزيز [MENTION=804698]عمر عبدالله[/MENTION]
خالص تحياتي


----------



## عمر عبدالله (9 فبراير 2016)

*حالة ترخيم excessive في سقف خرساني، برجاء إبداء الملاحظات*


----------



## عمر عبدالله (9 فبراير 2016)

[h=1]ملاحظات على ورق تصميم القواعد للمهندس / ياسر الليثى[/h]


​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (12 فبراير 2016)

[h=1]سؤال عن deflection shape[/h]


​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (20 فبراير 2016)

*دورة تنفيذ*

*دورة تنفيذ
http://www.mediafire.com/download/dbf671nj7q6jo0r/%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0.zip*​


----------



## عمر عبدالله (20 فبراير 2016)

ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> *دورة تنفيذ
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/dbf671nj7q6jo0r/%D8%AF%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%AA%D9%86%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B0.zip*​


الاخ الكريم الموضوع خاص بجمع وترتيب المواضوعات المميزة التى تم نقاشها في المنتدى فلماذا تقوم دائما بوضع روابط خارجية !


----------



## عمر عبدالله (20 فبراير 2016)

موضوع مميز اخر واهديه بصفة خاصة الى الزميل @mecheil.edwar 
*خلاف شديد مع الحداد !!!!*


​


----------



## eng ahmed fawzy (20 فبراير 2016)

ارجو المساعدة ممكن اعرف تاثير الاهتزازات على البلاطات الارضية الخرسانية يعنى لو عندى بلاطة ارضية لمصنع وعليها اهتزازات المفروض ايه الاخده فى اغتبارى علشان اصمم البلاطات االارضى


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## nasserbalkhi (2 مارس 2016)

AM[50]
*nasserbalkhi* 





عضو متميز

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2009المشاركات: 280



*Thumbs Up*Received: 76 
Given: 0
مقالات المدونة2​اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc

​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مارس 2016)

فلسفة التصميم الانشائى الجزء الثالث شرح برنامج sap2000 - ثانى مؤلفاتى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مارس 2016)

مراجعة وتدقيق اللوحات التصميمية / باقة خرائط المشروع وإعتمادها للاصدار

المساجد أخطاء ونصائح في التصميم المعماري والإنشائي

موضوعان مميزان للمهندس القدير نور الدين ..
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مارس 2016)

محاضرة فى ال Ductility لمهندس محمد الحديدى


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مارس 2016)

Advanced Modeling Techniques in Structural Design by Feng Fu


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 مارس 2016)

سلسلة شرح Performance Based Design لدكتور جرهام باول شرح محمود الصقار - متجدد


----------



## ahmed2050ibrahim (19 مارس 2016)

* دورة تنفيذ
**http://www.kutub.info/library/book/19566*​


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا وسدد خطاكم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (11 يونيو 2016)

" دورة التصميم الإنشائي " | لـ المهندس / حاتم البدري ( الدورة مستمرة )​

*[FONT=&quot]======================
والتي تتضمن الآتي:

1- تصميم مبنى كامل طبقا للكود الأمريكي.
2- استخدام برنامج CSI SAFE 12 في التحليل.
3- التعرف على كيفية استخراج مخططات كاملة من برنامج CSI SAFE 12.
4- التعرف على عناصر المخططات الهندسية ورسومات الورشة لكل عنصر إنشائي.
5- عمل مقارنة بين معاملات الكود المصري والكود الأمريكي فى كل خطوة ادخال.[/FONT]*


----------



## عمر عبدالله (1 أكتوبر 2016)

*تصميم البلاطات المجهدة Post Tension Concrete Floor
*


----------



## مالك جبور (8 أكتوبر 2016)

اخي الكريم 
السلام عليكم..
احتاج ضروري للحصول على بعض الفديوهات من موقع civilax.com لو امكن
شكرا جزيلا
مالك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (9 أكتوبر 2016)

مالك جبور قال:


> اخي الكريم
> السلام عليكم..
> احتاج ضروري للحصول على بعض الفديوهات من موقع civilax.com لو امكن
> شكرا جزيلا
> مالك



الأخ الكريم ..
استقر رأي ادارة المنتدى على عدم نقل ملفات مخصصة للأعضاء من منتدى هندسي آخر ..
تحياتي


----------



## مالك جبور (10 أكتوبر 2016)

الاستاذ سيف الدين:
لم افهم معنى "عدم نقل ملفات مخصصة للأعضاء من منتدى هندسي آخر .."
انا مهندس اعمل في كندا...
من مدة ستة اشهر الموقع كان متاح على موقعكم وانا مسجل في ملتقى المهندسين.
شكرا جزيلا
مالك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (13 أكتوبر 2016)

مالك جبور قال:


> الاستاذ سيف الدين:
> لم افهم معنى "عدم نقل ملفات مخصصة للأعضاء من منتدى هندسي آخر .."
> انا مهندس اعمل في كندا...
> من مدة ستة اشهر الموقع كان متاح على موقعكم وانا مسجل في ملتقى المهندسين.
> ...



الزميل العزيز [MENTION=337120]مالك جبور[/MENTION] ..
بالفعل كان هناك موضوع مخصص لذلك و قد وردت شكوى لادارى المنتدى من موقع Civilax و بناء على ذلك تم اتخاذ هذا القرار ..
تحياتي


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 نوفمبر 2016)

كورس تصميم الكباري المعدنية-عين شمس

برجاء وضع الرابط الفعال كما اشرت داخل الموضوع باول المشاركات حرصا علي الفائدة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## alisalim92 (9 نوفمبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 نوفمبر 2016)

المراحل التفصيلية لتنفيذ اعمال الاوتاد الخرسانية Construction of concrete Piles


----------



## عمر عبدالله (12 نوفمبر 2016)

[h=1]تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الأولى -[/h]


​[h=1]تصميم المنشآت لمقاومة الزلازل - الطريقة الستاتيكية الثانية -[/h]


​


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (6 فبراير 2017)

تصميم الاساسات لبرج 20 دور على برنامج السيف (استكمالا لدورة التصميم لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه نوارة)


----------



## mohamed mosbih (27 يناير 2018)

ال


----------



## hamoda suliman (27 يناير 2018)

professional Structural Design الإستشارى _ إبراهيم عبد السلام -
لو سمحتو لو حد يعرف كيف اصل للكرس هذا على المنتدا لنزل ملفات الدوره وشوف النقاشات اثنا الدوره
وشكرا


----------



## hamoda suliman (29 يناير 2018)

لو سمحتو يا باش مهندسين والمشرفين ....... في دوره نزلت علي هذا المنتدا باسم professional Structural Design الإستشارى _ إبراهيم عبد السلام - ا
ام اجدها لتنزيا ملفات الكورس و الفيديوات ف ارجو المساعده


----------



## anass81 (31 يناير 2018)

hamoda suliman قال:


> لو سمحتو يا باش مهندسين والمشرفين ....... في دوره نزلت علي هذا المنتدا باسم professional Structural Design الإستشارى _ إبراهيم عبد السلام - ا
> ام اجدها لتنزيا ملفات الكورس و الفيديوات ف ارجو المساعده



السلام عليكم

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=edit_ok&list=PLA6O3UnM1-iaHDO2B9HFuPB6Qkt_yxYii


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 أبريل 2018)

*دورة إعداد مهندس تصميم م/عمر عبد العزيز 2017*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=841wLhkNiUI&list=PLs7vqbzUoiwkrzNjCM4ffmfNVH9rywgPF


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (18 أبريل 2018)

*Mahmoud El-Kateb Design Sheets*

https://www.facebook.com/MelkatebDe...Kt7cjyhXAyd_sgRmgVFNMuNIyVt4NM2I6VBmI&fref=nf


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (8 ديسمبر 2018)

مهم : مجموعة ملفات عن كل ما يخص الخزانات بكافة انواعها


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 مارس 2019)

[h=2]أعمال نزح المياه الجوفية وتأثيراتها على المبانى المجاورة Dewatering Works[/h]


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (1 مارس 2019)

[h=2]الجدران الاستنادية--الصفائح المعدنية-الخوازيق الجدارية- retaining-steel sheet- sheet piles walls[/h]


​


----------



## محمدفتتحى (1 مارس 2019)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 ديسمبر 2019)

الزملاء الأعزاء ..
رأيت اعادة تثبيت الموضوع للاستفادة من الموضوعات المميزة و استكمال اضافة الموضوعات الهامة للبدء في مشروع تنسيق و جمع الموضوعات الهامة طبقا لتصنيفها (تصميم انشائي - تنفيذ - .....)
و أتمنى من جميع الزملاء المشاركة في اقتراح تصنيف الأبواب المختلفة حتى تسهل الاستفادة من موضوعات المنمتدى المميزة ..
تحياتي


----------



## tarek elattar (11 أغسطس 2020)

اين الموضوع الهام الذي ناقش فيه استاذنا رزق الحجاوى الخرسانة مسبقة الاجهاد


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 مارس 2022)

م


----------

